# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #5078 Anman, Αιγάλεω

## anman

Η Κατάσταση σήμερα *03-12-15* έχει ως εξής:


1. Λειτουργεί Access Point με SSID= *awmn-5078-AP* στην 10.17.131.65 με Mac Filter.
2. Λειτουργούν 3 RB433AH ως εξής:

 ΑΝΜΑΝ A
α. anman<-->yang
β. anman<-->danimoth
γ. anman<-->a45-1

 ΑΝΜΑΝ Β
α. anman<--> spirosco 
β. anman<--> whitehat
γ. anman<-->cyberangel

ΑΝΜΑΝ C
α. anman<--> senius
β. anman<--> pama
γ. anman<--> commando




4. Στο συνημμένο φαίνονται οι πελάτες στο ΑΡ[attachment=0:de45a]5078 clients.JPG[/attachment:de45a]

----------


## CyberAngel

Το ΑΡ ξέχασες να αναφέρεις  ::

----------


## anman

Πέρα από το interface σε 802.11α είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία και Access point σε 802.11b (ch3).

----------


## anman

Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους μπορείτε να τσεκάρετε τη θέση μου εδώ :
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Καλορίζικο και θα κάνω καμιά βόλτα μες στην εβδομάδα από το ΑP για test drive..
Άντε και στα δικά μου..  ::

----------


## anman

Εχω βάλει φωτό από τον κόμβο στο wind http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078

Από θέα πάμε καλά.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

test drive results.. You've got pm..

----------


## insane

optili epafi me to gipedo stin thibon exeis?

Ελληνικά παρακαλώ. Pater_Familias

----------


## anman

Από σήμερα δουλευει και το link σε α anman-cyberangel-koem

Οπτική επαφή με το γήπεδο έχω (check photos). Το πιάτο στο ένα interface είναι ήδη γυρισμένο προς εκείνη τη περιοχή (μιλάμε για 802.11.α) και είναι σε mode master. Οπότε μπορείς να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου (SSID : awmn-5078-BBsearch)  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Από σήμερα δουλευει και το link σε α anman-cyberangel-koem


Σίγουρα?
Κάνω Pings κατά περιόδους στο ΑP από awmn αλλά δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα.
Γύρισα πριν από λίγο το πιάτο αλλά εξακολουθεί να μην έχει έξοδο. Κάποια στιγμή βάλε και ένα ftp θέλω να checkάρω speed  ::  [όχι ότι δεν θα είναι άψογο αλλά λέμε τώρα].
Επίσης θέλω να κατοχυρώσω την 13 ip, μέχρι να aναβαθμιστώ.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## anman

Το link δουλεύει κανονικά και είναι stable!!!
Πες μου αν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με το ΑΡ
Αναμένεται την άλλη εβδομάδα να δέσει ένα ακόμα link....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Οκ είμαι πάνω και πάει μια χαρά. Το test drive θα παραμείνει (ip 13 θυμίζω) σίγουρα μέχρι το σ/κ. Μέχρι στιγμής πετάει.

----------


## CyberAngel

Άντε παιδιά ας προσφέρθεί κανείς για καμιά δοκιμή για κανα BB να συνεχίσει το πράμα  ::  
Έχει ένα iface που κάθεται. Κρίμα είναι  ::  
Και αν βγεί αυτό που περιμένει μετά πάμε και για κανά τρίτο  ::

----------


## anman

::   ::  Και τρίτο και τέταρτο  ::   ::  
Τώρα που πήρα φόρα......
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε....  ::

----------


## sotiris

Κάνε ένα σκανάρισμα προς τα εδώ μήπως ακούσεις το ΑΡ μου ή κάποιο απο τα interfaces σε a που έχω, εάν ακούσεις οτιδήποτε κάνουμε άμεσα δοκιμή και προχωράμε σε λινκ.

----------


## anman

Οπως φαίνεται από το wind υπάρχει κάποιο φυσικό εμποδιάκι μεταξύ μας (check pic) και η απόσταση είναι ~13km. Ωστόσο μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα γυρίσω το πιάτο προς Πεύκη, θα σκανάρω και θα σε ενημερώσω....
Ευχαριστώ πάντως γα το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## CyberAngel

> Οπως φαίνεται από το wind υπάρχει κάποιο φυσικό εμποδιάκι μεταξύ μας (check pic) και η απόσταση είναι ~13km. Ωστόσο μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα γυρίσω το πιάτο προς Πεύκη, θα σκανάρω και θα σε ενημερώσω....
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως γα το ενδιαφέρον




Κανά νέο  ::   ::

----------


## anman

Σωτήρη δεν κατάφερα να κάνω scanning στο ΠΣΚ λόγω εμπλοκής μου με τη δουλειά, πιστεύω μέσα στη βδομάδα, θεού θέλοντος και καιρο΄΄υ επιτρέποντος να το κάνω...  ::   ::

----------


## sv1gfu

If και πιατο ετοιμο και σε περιμενη.


εχεις pm

----------


## anman

Γιώργο έχω βάλει το IF σε master και το πιάτο σε σημαδεύει (προς Village το έχω στρέψει 184 μοίρες από εμένα. Οταν έχεις χρόνο τσέκαρε αν με βλέπεις (ESSID- awmn-5078-BBsearch)

----------


## anman

Το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο γύρισα το πιάτο προς τον sotiris αλλά δεν είχα κάποια επαφή. Βέβαια η απόσταση ήταν πολύ μεγάλη (13ΚΜ) αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
Ηρθα σε επαφή με τον SV1GFU στο Village στη Νίκαια πάλι δεν υπήρξε επαφή. Εχω μία υποψία ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στην εκπομπή, το pigtail της CM9 είναι ύποπτο για διαρροές μιας και έχω βάλει λίγο κολλητήρι..... Anyway, προμηθεύτηκα ένα "τσίλικο" pigtail και αυρίο θα μπεί πάνω. Οπότε θα κάνουμε από την αρχή όλες τις δοκιμές......  ::   :: 

25-12-05
Εχω αλλάξει το pigtail στη CΜ9, η κατάσταση είναι σαφώς καλύτερη. Οταν έχεις χρόνο SV1GFU κάνε ένα scan προς τα μένα. 
Μία ερω\ώτηση γενικά για τη CM9: Πάνω έχει δύο θέσεις για ΄το pigtail. Εχει σημασία ποιο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ή από κάπου αυτό ρυθμίζεται????  ::

----------


## anman

::   ::  
Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους....
Το interface που λόγος γίνεται τόσο καιρό, νοιώθει μοναξιά και διαμαρτύρεται γιατί κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται να το ζευγαρώσει και κινδυνεύει να μείνει στο ....ράφι....
Το άλλο (το ζευγαρωμένο με τον Cyberangel) προσπαθεί να το παρηγορήσει αλλά τίποτα.....

Ενα καλό συνοικέσιο παρακαλώ.....
Εκπέμπει σε 802.11α ch60. SSID=awmn-5078-BBsearch και είναι σκέτη γλύκα........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

Προίκα έχει;!!  ::  Αντε να το ζευγαρώσουμε μπας και πάρω κανά route από σας!!  ::

----------


## anman

Δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε στην προίκα.... Υπάρχουν και μερικές ελιές στο χωριό... θα τα βρούμε..

----------


## tireas

Ανδρέα καλημέρα

Εχουμε οπτική επαφή (έχω ελένξει το wind)
Γύρισέ μου σε παρακαλώ το πιάτο σου για να ελένξω το σήμα.

Μετά το δικό μας backbone και εάν πάνε όλα καλά θα προπαθήσω για backbone με την ΕΕΧΙ με την οποία έχω οπτική επαφή στην νέα της θέση.

Θα τα πούμε στην ταράτσα το Σάββατο.

Θωμάς

----------


## anman

Το πιάτο είναι ήδη γυρισμένο προς εσένα και παίζω σε master (ch50)
Να το δούμε μαζί την Παρασκευή που θα έχω off και χρόνο...

----------


## anman

::   ::   ::   ::  To Link με τον Tireas μετά από πολλή ταλαιπωρία και ταρατσοκρύο, λειτουργεί επιτέλους κανονικά. Καλορίζικο Θωμά.......  ::   ::   ::   :: 

PS.  ::   ::  Υπάρχει διάθεση και για τρίτο link για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται......  ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Επιτέλους Αντρέα!!!
Άντε καλορίζικο το λινκ!!

Αν και δεν βλέπω routes......
μήπως κάτι δεν παίζει σωστά;

----------


## CyberAngel

OK Κομπλέ το Linkάκι  ::  

Μου ήρθανε και routes και απ` όλα  ::  

Άντε πάμε για το επόμενο τώρα  ::

----------


## koem

Ωραίοι οι νέοι! Τσίμπησα κι εγώ 44 routes!

----------


## Vigor

Καλωσόρισες Ανδρέα στους Ax/Bx κόμβους!  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Καλωσόρισες Ανδρέα στους Ax/Bx κόμβους!


Για να περαστούμε στο nagios τι ενέργειες χρειάζεται να κάνουμε;

----------


## Vigor

Διάβασε τα σχετικά εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8435

----------


## anman

Μετά από μία αρκετά μεγάλη περίοδο αδράνειας΄, κυρίως λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων επανήλθα.....
Αυριο μετά και τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις σταθεροποιείται το link με τον badge (Πατήσια) και παράλληλα θα γίνει αναδιάταξη του subnet. Για το λόγο αυτό ο router θα είναι U/S από 08:00 έως 12:00
Ανδρέας

----------


## anman

Καλημέρα
Μέχρι τώρα η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
Λειτουργούν άψογα τα παρακάτω links σε 802.11α

α. anman<-->cyberangel 
β. anman<-->tireas
γ. anman<-->badge

και access point........

Αναζητείται ΒΒ για περιοχές Ανατολικά και νότια (Βοτανικός - Ρέντης - Πετράλωνα - Ταύρος - Βύρωνας - Νέα Σμύρνη κλπ)
(Ο λόγος που αναφέρομαι σε αυτές τις περιοχές είναι γιατί από εκεί έχω άπλετη θέα)
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι πάνω και περιμένει (CM9 - nvak feeder - 90cm sat dish).......
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε ........ Ανδρέας  ::   ::   ::  :l(ol:

----------


## dti

> Καλημέρα
> Μέχρι τώρα η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
> Λειτουργούν άψογα τα παρακάτω links σε 802.11α
> 
> α. anman<-->cyberangel 
> β. anman<-->tireas
> γ. anman<-->badge
> 
> και access point........
> ...


Νομίζω από Ρέντη ψάχνει bb link ο bedazzled.

----------


## cisco

Είμαι ήδη client στον spirosco και ενδιαφέρομαι για ΒΒ. Είμαι Βοτανικό με καλή θέα προς Αιγάλεω - Χαιδάρι - Ρέντη αλλά δεν βλέπω καθόλου κέντρο Αθήνα. Στο wind είμαι ο 2715 Votanikos. Αν θέλετε να δοκιμάσουμε είμαι μέσα...

----------


## anman

Νομίζω από Ρέντη ψάχνει bb link ο bedazzled.

Φαίνεται ένα εμποδιάκι με τον bedazzled και αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τα κτίρια που υπάρχουν το βλέπω χλωμό. 
Μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε πάντως...

Αριστερά είναι ο Bedazzled

----------


## anman

> Είμαι ήδη client στον spirosco και ενδιαφέρομαι για ΒΒ. Είμαι Βοτανικό με καλή θέα προς Αιγάλεω - Χαιδάρι - Ρέντη αλλά δεν βλέπω καθόλου κέντρο Αθήνα. Στο wind είμαι ο 2715 Votanikos. Αν θέλετε να δοκιμάσουμε είμαι μέσα...


Οποτε είσαι έτοιμος μπορούμε να το επιχειρήσουμε......

----------


## cisco

anmangr σου έστειλα pm...

----------


## tireas

Μετά την αποτυχία του ΒΒ με verano κάνω έκκληση για ΒΒ anman προς ΝΟΤΟ (με σχετικά μεγάλο κόμβο). Φυσικά τα τυφλά λινκ δεν βοηθάνε! Καλή περιοχή μου φένεται η καλλιθέα.
PLS καλιθεότες δραστηριοποιηθείτε.

----------


## anman

Απο χθες το βράδυ λειτουργεί το 4ο κατά σειρά link μου με spirosco.
Το Αιγάλεω έχει δέσει πολύ καλά......
Υπάρχουν 4 full active links + AP. Προχωράμε ολοταχώς για το 5ο link....
 ::   ::

----------


## tireas

Μπράβο Ανδρέα
Πολύ καλό
Αντε και να τα εκατοστίσεις.... τα λινκ
(και κανένα προς νότο)

----------


## dti

> Απο χθες το βράδυ λειτουργεί το 4ο κατά σειρά link μου με spirosco.
> Το Αιγάλεω έχει δέσει πολύ καλά......
> Υπάρχουν 4 full active links + AP. Προχωράμε ολοταχώς για το 5ο link....




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   11 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   11 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.35.164.129 -    0 |   11 |   11 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.249 -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    4 |   10 |    0 |
|                  gw-spirosco.anman.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    6 |   10 |   10 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

  ::

----------


## anman

Περιμένω ένα nvak και μία CM6 αύριο και μέσα στο ΠΣΚ θα ανέβω στα κεραμίδια....
Υπάρχουν δύο προτάσεις για Καλλιθέα ....., δεκτές ωστόσο είναι οποιεσδήποτε προτάσεις προς νότο..... θα τα κανονίσουμε ....
Πιστεύω ότι το Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι έτοιμος για scan.

----------


## cisco

anmangr εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για λινκ μιας και προμηθεύτηκα 2 cm6, 2 feederakia (από nvak το ΣΚ που μας έρχεται) και καλώδιο... όποτε μπορείς στείλε pm.

----------


## tireas

Το ΣΚ μπορώ να πάω στον cisco και να βοηθήσω με την στόχευση. Και ο sbolis είναι καλοδεχούμενος εαν έχει χρόνο.

----------


## cisco

Θα συνενοηθώ με τον sbolis αν μπορεί το ΣΚ, αρκεί να μπορεί και ο anmangr βέβαια!

----------


## anman

Θα είμαι έτοιμος και θα εκπέμπω σε α, προς τα μέρη εκείνα, στο τέλος της εβδομάδας. Το AP έχει ssid awmn-5078-AP και εκπέμπει ήδη Διαθέσιμος "σώματι" είμαι δυστυχώς μόνο την Κυριακή το απόγευμα....

----------


## anman

Από χθες είναι εκτός τα λινκς με tireas (λόγω προβλήματος με το μικρομπρίκι του) και badge [σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τον αρνητικό σχολιασμό κάποιων που θεωρούν ότι εαυτούς "κριτές επί παντός επιστητού"] 
Το λινκ με Tireas αναμένεται να διορθωθεί μέσα στο ΠΣΚ, Αυτή τη στιγμή η δρομολόγηση γίνεται με απευθείας link anman-mauve χωρίς προβλήματα...
Το λινκ με babge αναμένεται να διορθωθεί σήμερα, επειδή ευτυχώς η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων στο δίκτυο, θέλει να βοηθήσει κάποιους. που είναι στα πρώτα τους βήματα, όπως εμείς .
Ανδρέας

----------


## MAuVE

Ανδρέα έχεις pm σχετικά με την broadcast διεύθυνση.

----------


## anman

Τελείωσε η περίοδος διαμαρτυρίας του badge και το link είναι πάλι up.
Αυτή τη στιγμή και τα 4 λινκς είναι ενεργά.
Γίνεται συγκέντρωση εξοπλισμού για ανάπτυξη άλλων τριών λινκς σε νέο router με Babba (Αιγάλεω), Votanikos (Βοτανικός) και Panoz (Καλλιθέα)
Τώρα που γυρίζει να βγάλουμε άλλο ένα.... (το όγδοο κατά σειρά)
Υπάρχει ακόμα μία θέση στον αντάπτορα......
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε άμεσα......

----------


## anman

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά
Λειτουργουν 5 links άψογα, ένα ακόμα με τον 2715 στον Βοτανικό θα ενεργοποιηθεί εντός των ημερών και περισεύει ένα ακόμα.....
Προσπάθειες με panoz (Καλλιθέα) και nicolas350 (Δάφνη) δεν ευδοκίμησαν εν τη γεννέση τους λόγω οπτικής επαφής. Αναζητείται ΒΒ σε νότιες περιοχές (Καλλιθέα, Ηλιούπολη , Αργυρούπολη κλπ) που βλέπουν προς Χαιδάρι βέβαια

----------


## anman

Από Νότια προάστεια δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να θέλει να κάνουμε κονέ????

----------


## dti

Αυτό το είδες;

ΟΚ δεν είναι κοντινό, αλλά ενδεχομένως μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο (και κάποια στιγμή να σπάσει στα 2).

----------


## anman

Μετά από μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία με ένα PC που θα έπαιζε το ρόλο δεύτερου δρομολογητή (κατέληξε στη χωματερή...) ο δεύτερος router σηκώθηκε με μικροτίκι και έχει πάνω τρία interfaces. Οι δύο routers (ubuntu-μικροτικ) παίζουν άψογα μεταξύ τους και το link me Βαbba είναι σταθερό. 
To link με votanikos (2715)( 6ο κατά σειρά) αναμένεται μέσα στη βδομάδα, έκλεισε και το έβδομο λινκ θα παίξει σε 10 μέρες.

Σπύρο 2715 έχεις pm

----------


## anman

Αναφέρθηκε (χωρίς να με ενημερώσει άμεσα κανένας) ότι υπήρξε πρόβλημα για μερικές ημέρες στο λινκ anman<-->tireas με μεγάλα pings

To πρόβλημα φαίνεται ότι διορθώθηκε....

Για του λόγου το αληθές......



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.2.8.62
 1:  10.17.131.246 (10.17.131.246)                          1.189ms pmtu 1500
 1:  anman-tireas (10.17.131.245)                           1.118ms
 2:  gw-tireas.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.142)                      8.076ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 2 back 2
```

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω αν ξαναδημιουργηθεί το ίδιο ή αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με μένα, να ενημερωθώ άμεσα και όχι να γίνομαι αντικείμενο σχολιασμού, εν αγνοία μου, όπως συνεβη πρόσφατα.....

----------


## anman

Το Access Point απεβίωσε εις Κύριον και δεν θα λειτουργεί η Υπηρεσία από σήμερα και μέχρι νεωτέρας
ΑΙΤΙΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ= πιθανή υπερθέρμανση (καύσωνας γαρ....)
Η κηδεία θα γίνει άμεσα, εντός του κάδου της γειτονιάς......
Καφές δεν θα παρατεθεί λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου...

Ζητώ συγνώμη από τους πελάτες μου, θα υπάρξει αντικατάσταση ----As Soon As Possible----- (εκτιμώ μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο)......

Ανδρέας

----------


## anman

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό υπάρχουν αζευγάρωτα δύο πιπίνια links λυγερόκορμα και με θέα προς κέντρο και νότια προάστεια.
Προτάσεις είχαν αρκετές αλλά δεν ευοδώσανε λόγω του ότι, μάτια που δεν βλέπονται γρήγορα λησμονιούνται.......
Εχουν 5 αδελφάκια πολύ δυνατά και ενεργά και όπως είναι φυσικό ζητάνε ζευγαράκι από καλή οικογένεια, για διαιώνιση του είδους.......

Μη μείνουνε στο ράφι είναι κρίμα. Οσοι πιστοί και διαθέσιμοι προσέλθετε....

----------


## anman

Μετά από διακοπή τριών ημερών το AP ξανάρχισε τη λειτουργία του με δανεικό μηχανάκι, μέχρι να προμηθευτώ ένα φρέσκο, φαντάζομαι μέσα στις επόμενες 10 ημέρες. Παίζουμε ch4 πλέον.

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## anman

Θα φροντίσω να είμαι εκεί...

----------


## anman

Είμαι στην ευτυχή θέση να ανακοινώσω στην κοινότητα οτι το 6ο ενεργό λινκ είναι γεγονός. Η τελετή τελέστηκε σήμερα και ενώσαμε τις περιουσίες μας (anman-peaceful_warrior)
Κουμπάρος και προξενευτής ο Babba μιας και αυτός κατάφερε να ενώσει τα δύο interfaces (Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αποστόλη...  ::  )

Για να κλείσω σαν "πολύτεκνος" έχω το 7ο και φαρμακερό if και περιμένει ταίρι...

Προσπάθειες που έγιναν κατά το παρελθόν δεν καρποφόρησαν και κατεβαίνουμε με ένα καλό face-lifting στην αρένα.

Γίνονται ενέργειες αυτή την περίοδο με jamesbond. Θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση αν ευοδωθεί η σχέση.....

----------


## anman

Το 7ο κατά σειρά λινκ είναι γεγονός.
Η τελετή έγινε πριν από μία περίπου ώρα με sw1jra (6421) στην Καλλιθέα
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Παναγιώτη και το Σωκράτη για τη βοήθεια....

Ραντεβού το Σεπτέμβρη για 3 ακόμη λινκς

----------


## jamesbond

Τετάρτη που θα παραλάβω εξοπλισμό θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμές!!!!!!

----------


## panoz

και εις ανώτερα !!!

----------


## anman

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον Mikrotik router ο οποίος φιλοξενεί τα λινκς με Babba, Peaceful_Warrior και sw1jra. Κολλάει σε άσχετες φάσεις και προσπαθώ να διερευνήσω αν οφείλεται σε άνοδο θερμοκρασίας του μηχανήματος, γενικά αν φταίει το PC ή ζορίζεται από τα 3 λινκς το Μικροτικ στο PC. Στην τρίτη περίπτωση θα πάει για βρούβες το λειτουργικό και θα μπει πάνω ένα λινουξάκι να βρούμε την υγεία μας. Στις δύο πρώτες θα αλλάξει το μηχάνημα αν και είναι αξιοπρεπές.
Αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα please help.....
Μέχρι το απόγευμα σήμερα θα έχει λυθεί το θέμα....

----------


## panoz

και εμένα μου κόλλαγε στην αρχή το ταρατσόπισο σε άσχετες στιγμές, και τελικά ήταν τροφοδοτικό. μαζί με την θερμοκρασία είναι οι συνηθέστερες "βλάβες".. αλλά linux βάλε ούτως ή άλλως  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Αν φταιει το ρευμα ή η θερμοκρασια καλυτερα να μεινεις με Mikrotik.
πιανει πολυ λιγοτερο χωρο στο δισκο και ακομα και να χτυπησει 
ο δισκος[αν εχεις δισκο και οχι CF] ειναι πολυ μικροτερες 
οι πιθανοτητες να χτυπησουν τα sectors που ειναι το Microtik.
Εγω στον πειραια που τραβαμε ζορι με το ρευμα[να ναι καλα η ΔΕΗ] 
εφαγα 3 φορες kernel panic λογω χτυπηματος του σκληρου σε σημεια 
που καθοταν το slack μου.Ενω εδω και 1 χρονο και κατι με Mikrotik 
δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα απο αναλογα φαινομενα.

----------


## anman

Μήπως τελικά η CF είναι η καλύτερη λύση σε σχέση με δίσκο, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα εξυπηρετεί μονο το Μικροτικ για τα 3 λινκς και όχι άλλες χρήσεις?
Για τα υπόλοιπα 4 λινκς και υπηρεσίες που είναι στα σκαριά, παίζει linux....

----------


## anman

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι αύριο Πέμπτη 15/06, οι δύο δρομολογητές και το ΑΡ θα είναι εκτός από τις 16:00 - 19:00, λόγω διαδικασιών συντήρησης και αναβάθμισης λογισμικού
Ειδικά ο Mikrotik router θα περάσει λεπτομερή διαγνωστικό έλεγχο (συντήρηση Β' βαθμού) για να βρεθεί ο λόγος που κολλάει σε άσχετες φάσεις. Θα ενημερώσω για το πόρισμα.......

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν αποφασίσετε να πάτε σε fresh install έχε υπόψην σου αυτό
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21402&highlight=
και μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις backup τις ρυθμίσεις να υπάρχουν

----------


## anman

Ευχαριστώ Αποστόλη για τις επισημάνσεις, αν έχεις χρόνο αύριο το μεσημέρι, η βοήθειά σου είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενη

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Αναφέρθηκε (χωρίς να με ενημερώσει άμεσα κανένας) ότι υπήρξε πρόβλημα για μερικές ημέρες στο λινκ anman<-->tireas με μεγάλα pings
> 
> Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω αν ξαναδημιουργηθεί το ίδιο ή αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με μένα, να ενημερωθώ άμεσα και όχι να γίνομαι αντικείμενο σχολιασμού, εν αγνοία μου, όπως συνεβη πρόσφατα.....


Σε ενημερώνω (όπως ξέρεις βέβαια) πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτό το link και καλό θα είναι να κλείσεις το bgp μέχρι να διορθωθεί. 

Δημιουργείς πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει....

----------


## panoz

θα το πω εδώ, και όχι δεν είναι flamestarter, ότι εάν είχαμε olsr το πρόβλημα αυτό στο δίκτυο δεν θα υπήρχε.. τα κακά/μπουκωμένα/ότι θέλετε links δεν θα επηρρέαζαν τη λειτουργία του υπόλοιπου δικτύου.. το λέω εδώ γιατί είναι ένα χειροποιαστό παράδειγμα και όχι κάτι θεωρητικό.. οπως χειροπιαστό παράδειγμα είναι και το δίκτυο των 178 κόμβων που υπάρχει στο βερολίνο. επαναλαμβάνω δεν είναι flamestarter, μην αρχίσετε τα flames..

----------


## yang

Επίσης, και το link Tireas-ximpatzis εχει μεγάλο data loss.
Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα στον Θωμά?

----------


## anman

Δυστυχώς είμαι εκτός σπιτιού, θα το κλείσω αύριο το απόγευμα που θα είμαι εκεί. Θα προσπαθήσω ωστόσο να βρω τον Τιρεα να το κλείσει αυτός, και θα το τσεκάρουμε επισταμένα..

----------


## anman

Thanks to Cyberangel το λινκ με Tireas βγήκε από το bgp, μέχρι να βρεθεί η αιτία που υποφέρει.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση....

----------


## anman

O mikrotik router (babba-sw1jra,peaceful_warrior) βγήκε εκτός για μία ώρα περίπου. Βρέθηκε η αιτία που υπόφερε από συνεχή κολλήματα (ο δίσκος έφαγε σούτ....) Εγινε επανεγκατάσταση και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα πάει καλά. Είναι υπό συνεχή παρακολούθηση....

Το λινκ με Peaceful_warrior είναι εκτός από την περασμένη Πέμπτη. Σε επικοινωνία με τον Ανδρέα θα λειτουργήσει από αύριο βράδυ. Πε΄ριοδος διακοπών γαρ και τέτοια προβλήματα είναι αναπόφευκτα λόγω απουσίας και "έντονων καιρικών φαινομένων" 

Το λινκ με tireas επαναλειτουργεί από σήμερα, έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχει φθάσει στα επίπεδα που ήταν προ ασθένειας, αλλά έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά.

----------


## anman

Εγιναν πολλές αλλαγές προκειμένου να διορθωθούν προβλήματα που χρόνιζαν..

α. Το λινκ με spirosco μετακόμισε στο μικροτίκ ρούτερ για λόγους οπτικής επαφής και μόνο (τα πιάτα βρίσκονται σε άλλη θέση στην ταράτσα). Κάποιος ίσως επωφελούμενος την αδράνεια της πολεοδομίας κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες έκτισε καποιο δώμα και μας τύφλωσε (απλή εκδοχή είναι....). Τώρα δουυλεύει άψογα.
β. Το λινκ με tireas ανήκει στο παρελθόν. Πήραμε συναινετικό διαζύγιο λόγω προβλημάτων επικοινωνίας που είχαμε για μακρό χρονικό διάστημα που δημιουργούσαν και προβλήματα σε όλο το δίκτυο (υπερβολικά υψηλά pings). Το κρεβάτι δεν έμεινε άδειο, έγινε άμεσα λινκ με τον yang που δουλεύει άψογα..... Ο tireas ψήνεται με τον cyberangel για λινκ, έτσι ώστε να γίνει ένα ωραίο πεντάγωνο (anman-cyberangel-tireas-ximpatzis-yang)
γ. To link με Peaceful_warrior είναι εκτός από την περασμένη εβδομάδα, γίνονται ενέργειες για αποκατάσταση...
δ. Πέραν των ανωτέρω έγινε αναβάθμιση του ubuntu σε 6.0.6, η προσπάθεια ωστόσο για αναβάθμιση των madwifi σε ng απέτυχε παταγωδώς, και παίζω σταθερά στην προηγούμενη έκδοση....

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο andrew. Το ηθελε το mikrotik ετσι κι αλλιως μου φαινεται. Τωρα εδεσε.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Όποτε κανονίσετε κάνα meeting περιοχής να κουβεντιάσετε για τα πιθανά ΒΒ σας σφυρίχτε κλέφτικα , έχουμε τον ανερχόμενο κόμβο maniki 9386 στην περιοχή...  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> β. Το λινκ με tireas ανήκει στο παρελθόν.


Και είπα και εγώ γιατί πάω στο http://www.awmn από τ' ανατολικά.

Ο Β52 αντιμετωπίζει τα γνωστά προβλήματα, το tireas-anman τέλος.

Να γιατί.

----------


## spirosco

Andrew, κανε κανα check στον router γιατι σε εχω χασει απο χθες γυρω στις 14:00.

----------


## anman

Ο ρούτερ δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα, μία ασφάλεια είχε πέσει για προσωπικό της λόγο φαίνεται, γιατί δεν βρήκα τίποτα άλλο περίεργο.
Τα λινκ του μικροτικ δουλεύουν άψογα τώρα.....

----------


## anman

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα ακόμα interface σε α. Περιοχές που βλέπει είναι το Αιγάλεω, Κέντρο Αθήνας, Παγκράτι, Βύρωνας, Καλλιθέα.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει....

----------


## dti

Νά' τος!

----------


## azisi

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα ακόμα interface σε α. Περιοχές που βλέπει είναι το Αιγάλεω, Κέντρο Αθήνας, Παγκράτι, Βύρωνας, Καλλιθέα.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει....





> Νά' τος!


Ο drone δεν έχει διαθέσιμο A interface, αλλά B/G. Ενδιαφέρομαι όμως και εγώ. Εάν θες στείλε μου pm, να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή. Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #3183

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3183

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....482&highlight=

----------


## drone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anman
> 
> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα ακόμα interface σε α. Περιοχές που βλέπει είναι το Αιγάλεω, Κέντρο Αθήνας, Παγκράτι, Βύρωνας, Καλλιθέα.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο εξοπλισμός δεν είναι το πρόβλημα...
Αν χρειαστεί αγοράζω ένα router-feeder σε Α και κάνουμε την δουλειά μας...
Η οπτική είναι που με προβληματίζει!

----------


## anman

> Ο drone δεν έχει διαθέσιμο A interface, αλλά B/G. Ενδιαφέρομαι όμως και εγώ. Εάν θες στείλε μου pm, να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή. Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #3183


Το απόγευμα (~17:00) θα έχω στραμένο πιάτο προς εσένα, με ssid awmn-5078-ΒΒsearch. Ηδη βέβαια λειτουργεί ΑΡ με ssid=awmn-5078-AP. Σου έστειλα τηλ με pm

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> Ο drone δεν έχει διαθέσιμο A interface, αλλά B/G. Ενδιαφέρομαι όμως και εγώ. Εάν θες στείλε μου pm, να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή. Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #3183
> 
> 
> Το απόγευμα (~17:00) θα έχω στραμένο πιάτο προς εσένα, με ssid awmn-5078-ΒΒsearch. Ηδη βέβαια λειτουργεί ΑΡ με ssid=awmn-5078-AP. Σου έστειλα τηλ με pm


Δοκίμασα σήμερα το βραδάκι αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν έπιασα τίποτα απολύτως, οπότε κάτι λάθος μάλλον έχω κάνει. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο...

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> ...


Σήμερα που ξαναδοκίμασα έπιασα τον Phillip_633 που είναι περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία, αλλά όχι εσένα. Ούτε με A ούτε με B... Το έχεις ενεργοποιήσει/στοχεύσει προς εμένα;

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=305275#305275

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Δοκίμασε ξανά δεξιότερα. Πιάνεις tenorism,phillip αλλά όχι spirosco,anman,babba,b52 κτλ
Κρίμα να μην έχω έτοιμο τον εξοπλισμό να σου φάω το link Ανδρέα  ::  
Είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## anman

> Σήμερα που ξαναδοκίμασα έπιασα τον Phillip_633 που είναι περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία, αλλά όχι εσένα. Ούτε με A ούτε με B... Το έχεις ενεργοποιήσει/στοχεύσει προς εμένα


Υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα στο interface χθές και δεν λειτουργούσε. Τώρα είναι εντάξει. Check το ΑΡ μου αν έχεις Β feeder για κεντράρισμα. Θα είμαι διαθέσιμος αύριο Δευτερα μετά τις 16:00




> Κρίμα να μην έχω έτοιμο τον εξοπλισμό να σου φάω το link Ανδρέα 
> Είναι ότι πρέπει.


Μία γειτονιά είμαστε.... Μία δρασκελιά δρόμος... Τι εγώ τι εσύ....

----------


## anman

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους παρακάτω πελάτες μου να μου στείλουν με pm ή email τις MAC που χρησιμοποιούν.
O DHCP server θα τεθεί EK/EN από 15-09-06 , θα δοθεί 8άρι subnet σε έκαστο και θα εφαρμοστεί MAC filtering...

a. annam (735 :: 
b. Cybersoul (7934)
c. ventouza (9286)
d. dimitris (3084)
e. babis (7196)
f. thfr (9483)
g. antonatos (651 :: 


Sincerely Yours

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από asizi
> 
> Σήμερα που ξαναδοκίμασα έπιασα τον Phillip_633 που είναι περίπου στην ίδια ευθεία, αλλά όχι εσένα. Ούτε με A ούτε με B... Το έχεις ενεργοποιήσει/στοχεύσει προς εμένα
> 
> 
> Υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα στο interface χθές και δεν λειτουργούσε. Τώρα είναι εντάξει. Check το ΑΡ μου αν έχεις Β feeder για κεντράρισμα. Θα είμαι διαθέσιμος αύριο Δευτερα μετά τις 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω κάτι χτες. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω την Πέμπτη το απογευματάκι που θα έχω και βοήθεια. Το interface στο Α το έχεις ανοιχτό τελικά, ή έχεις αφήσεις μόνο το AP ?

----------


## anman

> Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω κάτι χτες. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω την Πέμπτη το απογευματάκι που θα έχω και βοήθεια. Το interface στο Α το έχεις ανοιχτό τελικά, ή έχεις αφήσεις μόνο το AP ?


Ολα παίζουν και είναι ανοικτά, ωστόσο επειδή είσαι στην ίδια ευθεία με άλλα δύο λινκς, το πιάτο στρέφει οριακά προς εσένα (temporarily). Αναμένω από τον yang (6830) την κατασκευή "μπράτσου" μεγάλου μήκους το οποίο θα τοποθετηθεί στον ιστό για να στρέφει πιο άνετα το πιάτο...
Ελπιζω την άλλη εβδομάδα να είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Ωστόσο αν "δεν μας κάτσει" πιθανόν να υπάρχει και άλλο διαθέσιμο interface από τον Cyberangel (146) που είμαστε στο ίδιο team.

----------


## CyberAngel

Έχει διαθέσιμο ο CyberAngel  ::

----------


## azisi

> Έχει διαθέσιμο ο CyberAngel


εάν μπορείς στόχευσε προς εμένα, να δω εάν μπορώ να σε πιάσω. Αύριο θα κάνω σίγουρα, δοκιμές, ενώ μάλλον θα είμαι διαθέσιμος και Παρασκευή/Σάββατο.

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Έχει διαθέσιμο ο CyberAngel 
> 
> 
> εάν μπορείς στόχευσε προς εμένα, να δω εάν μπορώ να σε πιάσω. Αύριο θα κάνω σίγουρα, δοκιμές, ενώ μάλλον θα είμαι διαθέσιμος και Παρασκευή/Σάββατο.


OK Θα ανέβω σε λίγο να το γυρίσω!
Θα δεις 146 στο essid που εκπέμπω και εκπέμπω στα 5.2GHz  ::

----------


## anman

O Βαγγέλης πάντα online και διαθέσιμος....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

Νεα παιδιά είναι Αντρέα, βράζει το αίμα τους  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ναι όλοι θέλουμε να του φάμε το Link  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Τι γίνεται με έπιασες;  ::  

Αν δεν με πιάσεις να κανονίσουμε το Σάββατο να το κεντράρουμε τηλεφωνικά πριν φτιάξει μπράτσο ο Αντρέας  ::

----------


## yang

Βαγγέλη την έπαθες.
Αθελα σου, μου θύμησες οτι πρέπει να φτιάξω μπράτσο για τον Αντρέα.
Αυριο θα είναι έτοιμο.  ::   ::

----------


## azisi

> Τι γίνεται με έπιασες;  
> 
> Αν δεν με πιάσεις να κανονίσουμε το Σάββατο να το κεντράρουμε τηλεφωνικά πριν φτιάξει μπράτσο ο Αντρέας


Ήρθε σήμερα ο acoul με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και κάναμε ένα γενικότερο scan, τα αποτελέσματα του οποίου είναι εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22482&highlight=.

Στην συνέχεια στόχευσα προς τη περιοχή σου με ένα a interface, αλλά δε σε έπιασα. Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι ένα δώμα...  ::  Εάν δεν σε πειράζει, άστο και αύριο να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Δες και την επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία.

Νομίζω ότι λίγο πιο νότια και μέχρι την Νίκαια, θα έχω καλύτερη τύχη... Εάν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι... ευχαρίστως...

----------


## anman

Οπως είδες η παρέα μας είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη και πρόθυμη να εξυπηρετήσει....
Δεν έκατσε, δεν πειράζει.....
Με μία, δύο ή τρεις δρασκελιές (hops) πάλι θα βρεθούμε......

 ::   ::   ::  Εδώ τα καλά λινκς !!!!!!!!! ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> .....
> Στην συνέχεια στόχευσα προς τη περιοχή σου με ένα a interface, αλλά δε σε έπιασα. Ο λόγος μάλλον είναι ένα δώμα...  Εάν δεν σε πειράζει, άστο και αύριο να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Δες και την επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι λίγο πιο νότια και μέχρι την Νίκαια, θα έχω καλύτερη τύχη... Εάν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι... ευχαρίστως...


Τι να με πειράζει  :: 
Link για ζευγάρωμα ψάχνω και εγώ  ::  
Εκεί σε περιμένει! Κανείς δε το κουνάει  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Ήρθε σήμερα ο acoul με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και κάναμε ένα γενικότερο scan, τα αποτελέσματα του οποίου είναι εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22482&highlight=.
> ...


Βασικά όπως βλέπω πρέπει να scannareis σε 802.11b σωστα;
Εγω δυστυχώς δεν έχω feeder να το βάλω να εκπέμπει σε b οπότε είμαι στους 5GHz (για την ακρίβεια Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz)  ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> Ήρθε σήμερα ο acoul με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και κάναμε ένα γενικότερο scan, τα αποτελέσματα του οποίου είναι εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22482&highlight=.
> ...
> 
> 
> Βασικά όπως βλέπω πρέπει να scannareis σε 802.11b σωστα;
> Εγω δυστυχώς δεν έχω feeder να το βάλω να εκπέμπει σε b οπότε είμαι στους 5GHz (για την ακρίβεια Channel 40 : 5.2 GHz)


Ναι το ξέρω  :: 

Το πρώτο scan με τον εξοπλισμό του acoul έγινε με το Laptop του και ένα panelακι. Το δεύτερο scan πιο αργά το βράδυ, με το εξοπλισμό που έχω ήδη στον ιστό, δλδ το πιάτο, feeder nvak, cm9, wrapaki. 

Μπορώ να ξαναπροσπαθήσω χρησιμοποιώντας αντί iwlist πχ kismet και να εστιάσω καλύτερα στην περιοχή που που φαίνεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.

----------


## spirosco

Ανδρεα γεια stop
Το link ειναι νταουν απο χτες το βραδυ stop
Δες το οποτε μπορεσεις stop

 ::

----------


## anman

Λείπω από χθες το πρωί εκτος Αθήνας
Εχω δώσει εντολή για έλεγχο και θεραπεία παρατηρήσεων  ::

----------


## spirosco

Οκ, το φαντασθηκα. Ημι ανας τωρα  ::

----------


## anman

Από χθες και με τη διαδικασία του "auto and fully remoted" (τη δουλειά την έκανε μόνος του ο Σωτήρης από την motherbase) λειτουργεί και αγωνίζεται για την κοινή προσπάθεια ένα νέο λινκ, με άκρα anman - sotirisk (3433).  ::   ::   ::  
Τον επόμενο μήνα που ελπίζω ότι θα έχει ελαφρώσει η πλάτη μου, θα δημιουργηθεί υποδομή για 2 ακόμη λινκς.

I 'll keep you informed

----------


## anman

::  Εκτακτο Παράρτημα  ::  

Εγινε αναβάθμιση του mikrotik router σε 2.9.27 (χωρίς ντροπή) και μπήκε πάνω quagga by acinonyx.
Μετά την παρέμβαση του spirosco (thanks Σπύρο), όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι....

----------


## anman

Tη βδομάδα που πέρασε παρατηρήθηκαν έντονα προβλήματα δρομολόγησης μεταξύ των δύο δρομολογητών (ubuntu και mikrotik 2.9.27+quagga), που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την αδυναμία πρόσβασης των πελατών μου στο δίκτυο. Με τη βοήθεια του του spirosco έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές. Συγκεκριμένα, οι δύο δρομολογητές επικοινωνούν πλέον με OSPF σε κοινό AS και είναι διασυνδεδεμένοι με cross ethernet. Σε περίπτωση crash υπάρχει δυνατότητα εναλλακτικού σχήματος....
ΥΓ.  ::  Ζητώ συγνώμη από babis, dimitris, ventouza, cybercoul, thfr, niknif για την αναστάτωση

----------


## ONikosEimai

Δεν κλείνεις σε παρακαλώ όποιο link έχει packet loss ?

Δεν μπορώ να φτάσω στο forum !!!

```
traceroute to 10.17.131.1 (10.17.131.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-ONikosEimai.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.89)  0.943 ms  0.464 ms  0.426 ms
 2  10.2.86.237 (10.2.86.237)  1.008 ms  0.710 ms  1.071 ms
 3  * 10.17.131.1 (10.17.131.1)  109.897 ms *
```

----------


## spirosco

Για το προβλημα αυτο ευθυνομαι κυριως εγω λογω αλλαγων/δοκιμων απο τη μερια μου.
Τωρα πρεπει να εχει στρωσει.

----------


## anman

Ημουν εκτός Αθήνας τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, θα ανεβώ το απόγευμα στα κεραμίδια για να δω την κατάσταση των feeders. Ηδη από την προηγούμενη κακοκαιρία 2 από τα 7 είχαν γίνει "φραπεδιέρες". Ευτυχώς έχω spare waterproof feeders by yang....

----------


## panoz

thx Αντρέα  ::

----------


## anman

Το λινκ με badge (#6754) ανήκει στο παρελθόν... Κάποιος έδωσε αντιπαροχή μία μονοκατοικία και ενώ έκτισε το 4όροφο που δικαιούταν, έφτιαξε και ένα δώμα, έτσι για να μας κόψει το λινκ..........
Αρα, interface μόνο, λυγερό από καλή και ευκατάστατη οικογένεια, ψάχνει ταίρι....... 

Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.....

----------


## panoz

είσαι για ένα σουβλάκι? δεν σε έχω πιάσει σε scan αλλά έχω πιάσει τον babba, με -81 με μια 17άρα stella.. ε, του κερατά!!

----------


## manoskol

> Το λινκ με badge (#6754) ανήκει στο παρελθόν... Κάποιος έδωσε αντιπαροχή μία μονοκατοικία και ενώ έκτισε το 4όροφο που δικαιούταν, έφτιαξε και ένα δώμα, έτσι για να μας κόψει το λινκ..........
> Αρα, interface μόνο, λυγερό από καλή και ευκατάστατη οικογένεια, ψάχνει ταίρι....... 
> 
> Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.....


Σορρυ που το ακούω  ::  
Δεν το σβήνετε και απο το wind ?

----------


## anman

To AP είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ.
Η κάρτα αποδήμησε εις Κύριον πριν απο 10 λεπτά.
Θα επαναλειτουργήσει την ερχόμενη Τρίτη έως τις 16:00 (θα έχει γίνει η προμήθεια νέας και ωραίας)
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το troubleshooting

----------


## anman

Νέα της 21-11-06
(Εισόδια της Θεοτόκου και γιορτή των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων)
Εγινε μία αναδιάταξη του κόμβου για λειτουργικούς σκοπούς
Το Access Point μεταφέρθηκε στον Μikrotik router και το Interface με Babba στον linux router. Είχαμε την απώλεια άλλης μίας καρτας, οπότε το νέο λίνκ που θα αντικαθιστούσε το lost link με badge θα καθυστερήσει λίγο (Νίκο sorry....)

Επειδή 90cm πιάτο είναι too much για λινκ στα 100 μέτρα (Babba), σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνουν πιο ουσιαστικές αλλαγές, με νέο ιστό και μικρότερα πιάτα στους κοντινούς.
Το λινκ με sw1jra δεν λειτουργεί αρκετές ημέρες, ελπίζω Παναγιώτη να τελειώσεις τις εργασίες σύντομα και να επανέλθουμε..

----------


## vmanolis

> Νέα της 21-11-06
> (Εισόδια της Θεοτόκου και γιορτή των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων)


Χρόνια μας Πολλά...  ::

----------


## DrLO

Καλησπέρα,
Μόλις προχθες έγινα client στον babba αλλά ψαχνω ήδη για πιθανά bb-links και μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω στο δώμα ένα σχεδόν έτοιμο ταρατσο-pc.

Το πιάτο του client το έχω στο μπαλκόνι στο 1ο όροφο του κτιρίου που φαίνεται στη 1η σελίδα του post του babba στο "Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι".

Δεν έχω κάνει πρόσφατα scan από ταράτσα αλλά από το πιάτο στον 1ο όροφο (με πολύ περιορισμένη ορατότητα) το WRT σε βρίσκει (με κακό σήμα -88db) αλλά είναι πιθανό από τη ταράτσα και με στόχευση να βλεπόμαστε.

Έχεις ελέυθερο if ?
Το κτίριο στη φωτογραφία το βλέπεις ?

----------


## anman

To link με Spirosco και το ΑΡ θα είναι εκτός μέχρι την 13:00 σήμερα, λόγω εργασιών στον ιστό

----------


## anman

Το ΑΡ λειτουργεί σε νέο ρούτερ. Επόμενο βήμα είναι η τοποθέτηση πιάτου 60εκ στο λινκ με τον Babba ώστε να απελευθερωθεί ένα interface για διάθεση. Λόγω εκτεταμένης εμπλοκης στη δουλειά όλη την εβδομάδα, θα συνεχίσω το άλλο ΠΣΚ

----------


## gas

Ανδρεα σου ευχομαι χρονια πολλα και οτι επιθυμεις εσυ και η οικογενεια σου.  ::   ::   ::  
Υ.Γ θα σε παρω και τηλεφωνο να τα πουμε.

----------


## anman

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό το λινκ παραμένει αδέσμευτο. Προσπάθειες που έγιναν με mauve και cheetah δεν ευόδωσαν....
Είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο ένα interface από Χαιδάρι για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται....

----------


## Vagan

Ψάχνω και εγώ για ΒΒ Link. Αν σ' ενδιαφέρει στείλε ΡΜ.  ::

----------


## anman

Vagan έχεις pm.....
Μετά την ανακατανομή των καρτών στους δύο ρούτερς την επόμενη Δευτέρα θα υπάρχει και δευτερο λινκ διαθέσιμο. Αναμένονται προτάσεις....

----------


## CyberAngel

> Vagan έχεις pm.....
> Μετά την ανακατανομή των καρτών στους δύο ρούτερς την επόμενη Δευτέρα θα υπάρχει και δευτερο λινκ διαθέσιμο. Αναμένονται προτάσεις....


Στα πόσα λινκσ είσαι τώρα Αντρέα;  ::

----------


## anman

Παζαρεύω το έβδομο το οποίο έχει γεροντοκοριάσει και το όγδοο που είναι νέας εσοδείας.....

----------


## CyberAngel

Καλά τα πας  ::

----------


## anman

Από χθες Κυριακή 4 Μάρτη, έχουμε ένα νέο λινκ anman-danimoth
Καλορίζικο!!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Καλορίζικο... συνάδελφε.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικο γειτονα  ::

----------


## yang

Το δικό μας το ρημάδι, θα το αναστήσουμε?  ::   ::

----------


## anman

Μετά από πολλά σκαπανεβάσματα το λινκ με yang είναι up and stable.
Ομοίως το λίνκ με sw1jra μετά από 3μηνη αγρανάπαυση, σπάρθηκε full με Mbits.

----------


## anman

Υπάρχει ένα γεροντοκοριασμένο Interface που ψάχνει ταίρι. Οσοι πιστοί επικοινωνήστε. Δίνει και καλή προίκα....

----------


## anman

Από σήμερα Μ. Παρασκευή λειτουργεί λινκ *anman-senius* και εγώ απέκτησα έναν καινούριο καλό φίλο τον Κώστα. 
Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο......

----------


## senius

> Από σήμερα Μ. Παρασκευή λειτουργεί λινκ anman-senius
> Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο......


Μπράβο βρε Αντρέα, *άξιζε* η επιμονή και η προσπάθεια σου.
Καλορίζικο το* link* λοιπόν.
Σου εύχομαι καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μπράβο κύριοι, κοιτάζοντας την περιοχή έλεγα αυτός ο senius καλή περίπτωση για link, δεν έχει κάτι προς τα εδώ και ανάμεσα μας υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο κενό .. και τσουπ να το.. μαντικές ικανότητες  ::

----------


## anman

> Μπράβο κύριοι, κοιτάζοντας την περιοχή έλεγα αυτός ο senius καλή περίπτωση για link, δεν έχει κάτι προς τα εδώ και ανάμεσα μας υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο κενό .. και τσουπ να το.. μαντικές ικανότητες


Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα ως γνωστόν επικοινωνούν Αποστόλη.
*"Lioumi Confederation"* [/b]

----------


## anman

Χάρη στο Γιάννη (yang) ο κόμβος από χθες Μεγάλη Παρασκευή απέκτησε τα "στατιστικά" του στα links που παίζουν στον Ubuntu router, ο οποίος πάλι χάρη σε αυτόν θα μετατραπεί σε pure debian.
http://www.anman.awmn/mrlg.cgi 
http://wlan.anman.awmn/

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη. Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## yang

Καλή Ανάσταση.

http://smokeping.anman.awmn/?target=AWMN.links

----------


## senius

> Από σήμερα Μ. Παρασκευή λειτουργεί λινκ *anman-senius* και εγώ απέκτησα έναν καινούριο καλό φίλο τον Κώστα. 
> Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο......


Καλό του ταξίδι λοιπόν του νέου κόμβου μας Ανδρέα.

----------


## sokratisg

> Χάρη στο Γιάννη (yang) ο κόμβος από χθες Μεγάλη Παρασκευή απέκτησε τα "στατιστικά" του στα links που παίζουν στον Ubuntu router, ο οποίος πάλι χάρη σε αυτόν θα μετατραπεί σε pure debian.
> http://www.anman.awmn/mrlg.cgi 
> http://wlan.anman.awmn/


Το λινκ με sw1jra που είναι;  ::

----------


## yang

> Το λινκ με sw1jra που είναι;


Στον άλλο router (mikrotik)

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπράβο παιδιά πολύ καλή δουλειά....Συγχαρητήρια....

----------


## badge

Αντρέα είναι ευκαιρία ο καινούργιος σου router που θα στήσει ο yang να είναι Debian 4.0 etch

----------


## yang

Και ποιός θα είναι δίπλα μου να δίνει ρυθμό...?  ::

----------


## anman

> Το λινκ με sw1jra που είναι;


Τα στατιστικά αναφέρονται στα ifs του Linux router. Ο Παναγιώτης είναι στο Mikrotik router. Οσονούπω θα βγουν στη φόρα......

----------


## CyberAngel

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Έλειπα εξωτερικό οπότε έχασα κάποιες εξελίξεις  :: 

Γιάννη, θα πάω να του βάλω ubuntu feisty πριν του βάλεις etch  ::   :: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

Πρόσεχε τι λες, έχω καραμπίνα.  ::   ::

----------


## anman

Χαλαρά, θα βάλω και τρίτο ρούτερ, για να σας έχω όλους ικανοποιημένους.....

----------


## anman

O Manosrouter (link με spirosco, sw1jra, Access Point) θα είναι U/S για 2 ώρες περίπου από 14:40 λόγω αναβάθμισης του mobo.

----------


## anman

Manosrouter ΕΝ/ΕΝ

----------


## anman

O linux router θα είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ από 14:00 έως 18:00 λόγω "hagel-οποίησης"

----------


## anman

anmanrouter (linux) ΕΝ/ΕΝ. 
Τhanks to Cyberangel τρέχει Feisty.
Απομένουν μερεμέτια στο πλαίσιο της hagel-οποίησης, τα οποία θα διευθετηθούν εν καιρώ.....

----------


## anman

O manosrouter (mtik) θα είναι εκτός μέχρι την 17:00 λόγω αλλαγής mobo (αποδήμησε εις Κύριον)

----------


## anman

mtik router up and running

----------


## anman

Ο mtik router επικοινωνεί πλέον με vlans με τον linux.
Ευχαριστώ τον *Chaos* για την ιδέα, τον *Β52* για το πολύ καλό tutorial, τον *yang* για την υλοποίηση, τον *spirosco* για την τελειοποίηση, όπως επίσης και τον *cyberangel* για το μόνιμο helpdesk service...

----------


## anman

Λόγω πολλών προβλημάτων με την υπάρχουσα σύνθεση γίνεται επανεγκατάσταση debian. Ο ρούτερ θα είναι εκτός μέχρι νεωτέρας....

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα οτι βοήθεια θελεις, εδώ είμαι. Καλή επιτυχία.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

*Εκτακτο παράρτημα της 7-6-07*
1. O linoux router τρέχει debian 4.0 (thanks to Cyberangel) και η επικοινωνία με τον mtik router γίνεται πλέον με χρήση πρωτοκόλλου OSPF. Η λύση των VLANS αποδείχθηκε μη χρηστική, δεδομένου ότι δημιούργησε πολλά προβλήματα στη δρομολόγηση και εγκαταλείφθηκε.

2. Το http://stats.anman.awmn/ λειτουργεί και πάλι thanks to yang.

3. Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας με το http://www.routers.awmn. Τα στοιχεία του κόμβου φαίνονται κανονικά και εκεί.

4. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω, αν κάποιος εντοπίζει οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται από τον κόμβο μου στην κοινότητα, να με ενημερώνει με PM. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον χρόνο να παρακολουθώ όλες τις συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Danimoth

Το δικό μου πάντως διορθώθηκε  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Το δικό μου πάντως διορθώθηκε


Τα VLAN`s έφταιγαν απο την αρχή και όχι το ubuntάκι!!  ::  Δεν ξέρω τον λόγο αλλά απο την στιγμή που σηκώθηκαν τα καταραμένα μόνο pings περνούσαν απο τον κόμβο του Ανδρέα αλλά καμία υπηρεσία!!!!  ::

----------


## anman

Ο Βαγγέλης έχει δίκιο. Το Ubuntu Feisty θυσιάστηκε για να μπει το debian 4.0, ενοχοποιουμενο για τα προβλήματα με τα vlans, χωρίς τελικά να φταίει...... Anyway τέλος καλό όλα καλά....

----------


## spirosco

Σιγουρα δεν ηταν θεμα λειτουργικου. 
Για να σου δωσω ενα hint Βαγγο -αν δεν το ειχες δει κι ο ιδιος, αν δοκιμαζες να ανοιξεις το web interface του mikrotik, αντι να σου απαντησει το mikrotik, σου απαντουσε ο apache που ετρεχε στο linux.

Παντως την επομενη φορα εγω λεω να βαλουμε ενα slack να τελειωνουμε  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα, από χθες το βράδυ περνάει πιο πολύ traffic μεταξύ μας πάντος, αν αυτό σε βοηθάει.

@anman +++++
@CyberAngel +++++

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrismarine

ανδρεα οσον αφορα τον κομβο του axaios ειναι ok thanks !  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Σιγουρα δεν ηταν θεμα λειτουργικου. 
> Για να σου δωσω ενα hint Βαγγο -αν δεν το ειχες δει κι ο ιδιος, αν δοκιμαζες να ανοιξεις το web interface του mikrotik, αντι να σου απαντησει το mikrotik, σου απαντουσε ο apache που ετρεχε στο linux.
> 
> Παντως την επομενη φορα εγω λεω να βαλουμε ενα slack να τελειωνουμε


Hello from Spain  :: 

Λοιπόν Σπύρο μου το είχε πεί αυτό ο Ανδρέας και το είχα κοιτάξει και την IP που δοκίμαζες να μπείς την είχε το linux οπότε δικαίως απαντούσε το linux...
Απλά σου έβγαζε apache error γιατί ήταν ρυθμισμένο να απαντάει μόνο στην 10.17.131.1
Τώρα να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ξαναστήσει VLAN οπότε δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς έπρεπε να παίζει.  ::

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα καλησπέρα, εύχομαι οι διακοπές σου να είναι ευχάριστες.

Κάτι δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνει καλά με την σύνδεση των *δύο router* σου.

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το *spf* σου.

Ελεγξε το και μου λές.

Οταν σε κάνω* disable* φτάνω στον nasos765 με ip 10.15.172.1, μόλις σας κάνω *enable* δεν φτάνω ποτέ σε αυτόν.

Δες λίγο τις διαδρομές σου, κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Θα αναγκαστώ να κόβω το link μας κάθε λίγο , διότι είμαι admin στον nasos765 και θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγω στο ότι λείπει διακοπές.

Για δες το γενικότερα.

Φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------


## senius

Ok Ανδρέα σήμερα η διαδρομή διορθώθηκε.

----------


## Danimoth

Έχει πρόβλημα και το λινκ μας. 


: )

----------


## yang

Απο τη μεριά του Αντρέα....δεν υπάρχεις...


```
anmanrouter:~# iwlist ath2 scan
ath2      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:40:96:A5:49:C6
                    ESSID:"sw1iyf-tireas"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.18 GHz (Channel 36)
                    Quality=22/94  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:34:90:3E
                    ESSID:"awmn-5078-6830"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.2 GHz (Channel 40)
                    Quality=22/94  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:wme_ie=dd180050f2020101830002a3400027a4000042435e0062322f00
                    Extra:ath_ie=dd0900037f01010024ff7f
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0B:85:01:3D:20
                    ESSID:"awmn-10636-5078"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.28 GHz (Channel 56)
                    Quality=47/94  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:wme_ie=dd180050f2020101830002a3400027a4000042435e0062322f00
                    Extra:ath_ie=dd0900037f01010024ff7f
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:F6:83
                    ESSID:"awmn-6987-2841"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.5 GHz (Channel 100)
                    Quality=40/94  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:AA:32
                    ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.32 GHz (Channel 64)
                    Quality=45/94  Signal level=-50 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:wme_ie=dd180050f2020101830002a3400027a4000042435e0062322f00
                    Extra:ath_ie=dd0900037f01010024ff7f
          Cell 06 - Address: 00:40:96:A2:6C:60
                    ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.7 GHz
                    Quality=18/94  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 07 - Address: 00:0B:85:03:72:30
                    ESSID:"awmn-4410-5078"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.765 GHz
                    Quality=7/94  Signal level=-88 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
          Cell 08 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:F1:3E
                    ESSID:"awmn-276-289"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.5 GHz (Channel 100)
                    Quality=8/94  Signal level=-87 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100

anmanrouter:~#
```

----------


## anman

Γύρισα χθές από διακοπές, όπου πέραν των άλλων έκανα αποτοξίνωση από πληροφορική γενικώς........ (οπότε δεν είχα επαφή με δίκτυο και διαδίκτυο)
Αλέξανδρε, θα το κοιτάξω και θα σε ενημερώσω.....

----------


## yang

> όπου πέραν των άλλων έκανα αποτοξίνωση από πληροφορική γενικώς........ (οπότε δεν είχα επαφή με δίκτυο και διαδίκτυο)


Τι..πήγαινες στην παραλία χωρίς laptop?...απαράδεκτος..  ::  
Welcome back..

----------


## anman

Το λινκ με τον Danimoth είναι πάλι up μετά από αλλαγή κάρτας από τον Αλέξανδρο. Γιατί τα "παίζουν" οι CM9 μετά από κάποιο χρόνο ΟΕΟ? Εχω πάρει ήδη τρεις ατο χέρι.....

----------


## anman

Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες, έχω μετακομίσει στη Θεσσαλονίκη για επαγγελματικούς λόγους για ένα περίπου χρόνο. 

Βρίσκομαι σε διαδικασία ένταξης στο TWMN με node id=1595 
http://wind.twmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1595 
Ο κόμβος θα συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί 24/7, δεδομένου ότι θα ανεβοκατεβαίνω.  ::   :: 

Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα just call.....

----------


## anman

Η ζωή στη Θεσσαλονίκη πάει καλά. Είμαι πελάτης στον #40 Alexandrosm του TWMN ο οπίος κατοικοεδρεύει στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία, με ένα fonera με dd-wrt. 
 ::  Αλήθεια το VPN με το twmn δεν παίζει.... Ξέρει κανένας τίποτα?  ::

----------


## badge

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32904

----------


## anman

Μετά τον χθεσινό ανεμοκαλπασμό, δημιουργήθηκαν κάποια προβλήματα στον ένα ιστό με αποτέλεσμα να βγουν εκτός τα λινκ με yang, danimoth και senius. Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε. Ευτυχώς έτυχε ΠΣΚ που είμαι στο "κλεινόν άστυ". Το βασικό πρόβλημα ήταν η χαλάρωση των εντατήρων. Επρεπε να τσεκαριστούν μετά το καλοκαίρι....

----------


## yang

Αντρέα, θέλει λίγο κεντράρισμα ακόμα.
http://wlan.yang.awmn/wlan3.cgi?trend=ath3-sig
http://wlan.anman.awmn/wlan1.cgi?trend=ath1-sig

----------


## CyberSoul

Ενα reboot please!Εστω και απο μακρυα!

----------


## badge

> Ενα reboot please!Εστω και απο μακρυα!


Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά, αν και είδα στη zebra ένα τεράστιο


```
!subnet cybersoul
ip route 10.17.131.128/29 10.17.131.125
```

Για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρόβλημα, έχω κινητό του anman και μπορούμε να τον βρούμε.

----------


## anman

Εχω πρόσβαση από εδώ Νίκο (thanks to alexandrosm TWMN#40). DONE!!!
Το πρόβλημα ήταν στον 2ο ρούτερ που φιλοξενεί το ΑΡ

----------


## CyberSoul

Ολα δουλευουν καλα!κομβος anman ποιοτητα υψηλων προδιαγραφων!  ::

----------


## senius

Ετσι..!! Τα μπουκώνει όλα.
 ::

----------


## CyberSoul

μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος  ::  χθες το απογευμα απο την αγαπημενη δεη μας,σταματησα να pingaro τον router σου 10.ΧΧ.ΧΧ.65!!!!λες να αρπαξε τπτ βρε φιλαρακι?  ::

----------


## anman

Λόγω ΔΕΗ θα παρουσιάζονται τέτοια προβλήματα.... Δυστυχώς ο ρούτερ που έχει πάνω το ΑΡ δεν κάνει auto on after power failure. Επειδή ως γνωστόν είμαι βόρεια, ψάχνω να βρω το γείτονα να τον εκκινήσει. Οταν επιστρέψω με το καλό το καλοκαίρι, θα γίνει μία γενικότερη αναβάθμιση....

----------


## CyberSoul

τώρα ειναι όλα καλά!  ::

----------


## anman

Λόγω των ακραίων καιρικών φαινομένων (όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται) των προηγουμένων ημερών (ισχυρός άνεμος), σε συνδυασμό με την ελλειπή συντήρηση του ιστού (λόγω απουσίας μου στα βόρεια), υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον ένα ιστό του κόμβου, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν τεθεί εκτός τα links με yang, senius και danimoth. Το πρόβλημα θα διορθωθεί το Σαββατοκύριακο που θα κατέβω στην ΑΘήνα.
Επιπλέον είναι εκτός το link με spirosco, μάλλον για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## anman

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε...... Αναμένεται αναβάθμιση, όλου του κόμβου μόλις βελτιωθεί ο καιρός και πάρω καμία αδειούλα να κατέβω Αθήνα. Ολα τα links παίζουν κανονικά τώρα

----------


## anman

Ο ένας ρούτερ είναι εκτός λόγω ηλεκτρολογικού προβλήματος το οποίο αναμένεται να αποκατασταθεί μέχρι αύριο Μ.Σαββατο. Τα λινκς με yang, danimoth senius είναι εκτός από δεκαημέρου. 
Το λινκ με babba είναι στον έτερο ρούτερ και είναι εκτός από χθες μάλλον από την πλευρά του.....

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα καλώς ήρθες.
Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα.
Αν θες βοήθεια, πες μου να έρθω.
Εχω κι ένα Motherboard pIII στα 800 κομπλέ να σου το φέρω, αν αυτό βοηθάει.

Edit: Σήμερα κλείνουμε έναν χρόνο, με την δημιουργία του link μας.
 ::

----------


## anman

> Edit: Σήμερα κλείνουμε έναν χρόνο, με την δημιουργία του link μας.


Χρόνια μας πολλά με υγεία και σταθερότητα.....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

> Αν θες βοήθεια, πες μου να έρθω.
> Εχω κι ένα Motherboard pIII στα 800 κομπλέ να σου το φέρω, αν αυτό βοηθάει.


Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά.... Το πρόβλημα αρχικά ήταν ηλεκτρολογικό. Αυτό διορθώθηκε μόλις. Φαίνεται όμως πως έσκασε και ο δίσκος του ρούτερ. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα και με ένα πιάτο. Spare yλικά υπάρχουν για όλα...... Απλά πρέπει να περάσω εκ νέου το debian.....
Anyway πιστεύω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να έχω καθαρίσει. 

Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν αφήνει ρέμπελα τα παιδιά του και πάει στα "ξένα"........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Άρα είχατε επέτειο δηλαδή  :: 
Πάντα τέτοια!  :: 

Πάλι debian έβαλες ωρέ; 
Βγήκε το Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS (το LTS σημαίνει Long Term Support)

Όταν έρθω Ελλάδα θα του ρίξω μια αναβάθμιση και hardware και software στο ταρατσοPC, οπότε πιστεύω δεν θα ξαναέχουμε κολλήμαται!  ::

----------


## yang

> Όταν έρθω Ελλάδα θα του ρίξω μια αναβάθμιση και hardware και software στο ταρατσοPC, οπότε πιστεύω δεν θα ξαναέχουμε κολλήμαται!


Βαγγέλη μαζέψου...εκτίθεσαι..  ::  

Καλό Πάσχα...

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Όταν έρθω Ελλάδα θα του ρίξω μια αναβάθμιση και hardware και software στο ταρατσοPC, οπότε πιστεύω δεν θα ξαναέχουμε κολλήμαται! 
> 
> 
> Βαγγέλη μαζέψου...εκτίθεσαι..  
> 
> Καλό Πάσχα...


Επίσης καλό Πάσχα και σε σένα Γιάννη!

Βασικά είχε φάει ένα κόλλημα το ταρατσορουτέρι μου στο boot  :: 
Κρυφό να το κρατήσω;  :: 

Δεν είμαι εκεί τώρα να το καλοπιάνω και κάνει που και πού καμια κουτσουκέλα  ::

----------


## anman

> Πάλι debian έβαλες ωρέ; 
> Βγήκε το Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS (το LTS σημαίνει Long Term Support)


Κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του και το Ubuntu 8.04 τον Αύγουστο (που θα εγκατασταθώ Αθήνα.........)
Προς το παρόν μερεμετάκια......

----------


## anman

Οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης τελείωσαν. Τα λινκς όλα είναι up εκτός του senius που είναι έτοιμο και περιμένει το ταίρι του (Κώστα ακούς???????)

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλή Ανάσταση Ανδρέα.
Εγω είμαι έτοιμος από μεριά μου, είμαι station στους 5280.

----------


## yang

Ετοιμος

----------


## anman

Ολα τα λινκς σε λειτουργία......

----------


## CyberSoul

server ειναι κατω?

----------


## anman

Ημουνα εκτός πληροφορικού πολιτισμού για 12 ημέρες, αλλά όταν επανήλθα ήταν όλα UP...... (Εχω καλούς φίλους)

----------

THANKS  ::

----------


## anman

Ο Μικροτικ router έκαψε VGA με αποτέλεσμα να είναι εκτός link με spirosco, sw1jra και το ΑΡ.
Είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, θα το δω το Σαββατοκύριακο. sorry guys.....

----------


## anman

Τελικά το μηχάνημα παρέδωσε ολοκληρωτικά....
Εγινε πλήρης αντικατάσταση περιφερειακών, ωστόσο υπάρχει πάλι κάποιο πρόβλημα με την ethernet. Δυστυχώς θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι 20/7, οποτε θα μπορέσω να το διορθώσω. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση Σπύρο και Παναγιώτη.  ::   ::

----------


## anman

Μετά από μακρά απουσία στη Θεσσαλονίκη και τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για επαναπροσαρμογή στην Αθήνα επανήρθα. Ο δεύτερος ρούτερ είναι πάνω, επανενεργοποιούνται τα λινκς με spirosco και sw1jra ενώ ήδη γιορτάζουμε ένα νέο λινκ με τον Gabriel (9857). Αλλο ένα λινκ είναι στα σκαριά για οποιον ενδιαφερόμενο...

Επιπλέον ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη από τους "πελάτες" μου (όσοι παραμένουν πιστοί...). Το Access Point θα λειτουργήσει again μέσα στο ερχόμενο ΠΣΚ.

----------


## CyberAngel

Άντε να τα εκατοστήσουμε τα links  ::

----------


## geosid

> Μετά από μακρά απουσία στη Θεσσαλονίκη και τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για επαναπροσαρμογή στην Αθήνα επανήρθα. Ο δεύτερος ρούτερ είναι πάνω, επανενεργοποιούνται τα λινκς με spirosco και sw1jra ενώ ήδη γιορτάζουμε ένα νέο λινκ με τον Gabriel (9857). Αλλο ένα λινκ είναι στα σκαριά για οποιον ενδιαφερόμενο...


an σε ενδιαφερει ενα λινκ κοντινο ( με μενα ) μπορουμε να το δοκιμασουμε

----------


## anman

> an σε ενδιαφερει ενα λινκ κοντινο ( με μενα ) μπορουμε να το δοκιμασουμε


Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά, ωστόσο προς την περιοχή αυτή, δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική επαφή (έχει ένα λοφάκι και κάτι θηριάκια πολυκατοικίες...).

----------


## harrylaos

Γεια χαρα,
Ετοιμαζω 2ο ρουτερ που θα κοιταει προς Αιγαλεω Χαιδαρι.
Eχω κανει σκαν εχω πιασει τον Spirosco, τον Age, τον Jimis123, το λινκ Jimis123 με Niknif και πολλους αλλους.
Αν θες δοκιμαζουμε.

----------


## anman

Χθες (22-10-0 ::  η ΔΕΗ φρόντισε για μία τρίωρη διαΚοπή στην περιοχή από 18:00 -21:00, οπότε όλα ήταν κάτω. Ολα up έκτοτε....




> Γεια χαρα,
> Ετοιμαζω 2ο ρουτερ που θα κοιταει προς Αιγαλεω Χαιδαρι.
> Eχω κανει σκαν εχω πιασει τον Spirosco, τον Age, τον Jimis123, το λινκ Jimis123 με Niknif και πολλους αλλους.
> Αν θες δοκιμαζουμε.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά, ωστόσο πρέπει να βάλω μία σειρά και θα σε ενημερώσω.....

----------


## anman

1. To AP είναι up και σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Παρακαλούνται οι clients: ventuza, annam, thfr, axaios, cybersoul, letonia και όποιος νέος, να στείλουν pm με την MAC τους, για να τους δοθεί subnetάκι.
2. Το λινκ με cyberangel είναι εκτός λόγω αναβάθμισης του ρούτερ του. Αναμένεται να επανέλθει δριμύτερος και ισχυρότερος εντός των προσεχών ημερών.

----------


## anman

Το ένατο κατά σειρά λινκ είναι γεγονός σήμερα, εν μέσω Εθνικής Επετείου, με τον Commando (#757 :: . Αντε καλορίζικο....

----------


## senius

> Το ένατο κατά σειρά λινκ είναι γεγονός σήμερα, εν μέσω Εθνικής Επετείου, με τον Commando (#757. Αντε καλορίζικο....


Καλοριζικο.



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
> 2 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.173.114
> 3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
> 4 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-nasos765.commando.awmn [10.15.169.101]
> 5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms http://www.market.awmn [10.15.169.10]
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Νομίζω ομως οτι κάνουμε κύκλους.
Μήπως να το ξαναβλέπατε?
Ανδρέα μήπως να ρώταγες τον thunder για λινκ, που εχει διαφορετικές διαδρομές?

----------


## anman

> Νομίζω ομως οτι κάνουμε κύκλους.
> Μήπως να το ξαναβλέπατε?
> Ανδρέα μήπως να ρώταγες τον thunder για λινκ, που εχει διαφορετικές διαδρομές?


Γεννητούρια έχουμε, τα βαφτίσια την άλλη εβδομάδα...... (no bgp yet.....)

----------


## anman

> Γεια χαρα,
> Ετοιμαζω 2ο ρουτερ που θα κοιταει προς Αιγαλεω Χαιδαρι.
> Eχω κανει σκαν εχω πιασει τον Spirosco, τον Age, τον Jimis123, το λινκ Jimis123 με Niknif και πολλους αλλους.
> Αν θες δοκιμαζουμε.


Μετά από μία ταρατσοσκόπηση που έκανα και σύμφωνα με το WIND δεν πρέπει να σε βλέπω. Είναι ένα πανωσήκωμα 5ου ορόφου στα 500 περίπου μέτρα από μένα, που μας κρύβει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

> Γεννητούρια έχουμε, τα βαφτίσια την άλλη εβδομάδα...... (no bgp yet.....)



Γίνανε και τα βαφτίσια...... Και το όνομα αυτού  awmn-5078-7578. Αντε να μας ζήσει το νεοφώτιστο.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

Το Access Point (awmn5078-AP) θα είναι εκτός μέχρι νεωτέρας....... Παρέδωσε πνεύμα..........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

Ολα τα λινκς θα είναι "κάτω"  ::   ::  ,από αύριο πρωί 08:00, λόγω *"full face lifting"*.... ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Αντε παμε γερα !  ::

----------


## anman

Τα λινκς με senius, Yang και Danimoth είναι πάλι UP.  ::   ::   ::  
Ωστόσο χρειάζονται μικρορυθμίσεις....
Για τα υπόλοιπα θα υπάρξει κάποια καθυστέρηση λόγω ανέμου και χρόνου.....

----------


## commando

ωραιος αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια παρε τον spirosco που κολωβαραει κ το παιζει πετρουλα μετεωρολογος.  ::   ::  ..εχει χρονο ελευθερο.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο Ανδρέα.
Με τέτοιο καιρό σήμερα, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου.

Οι πρώτες αλλαγές έχουν δείξει, άριστα αποτελέσματα στο λίφτινγκ του κόμβου σου.

Τουλάχιστον στο λινκ μας, η ccq καρφώθηκε στο 100%.
Έπεσε το tx.
Ευτυχώς με έβαλες σε mikrotik.

Περιμένουμε man, *anman* να σηκώσεις και τα άλλα 6 λινκ.
tnx.

 ::

----------


## anman

Thanks guys

Το λινκ με Cyberangel είναι UP. Για τα υπόλοιπα (δυστυχώς  ::   ::  ) θα ασχοληθώ την Τρίτη (γερά - γερά με τσαμπουκά!!!!), καιρού επιτρέποντος, λόγω υπηρεσιακής εμπλοκής......

----------


## anman

Τα λινκς με commando, spirosco είναι up, όπως επίσης και το ΑΡ.
Παραμένουν ΕΚ/ΕΝ τα λινκς με yang , Babba, greekalaxan (λόγω κάρτας) και sw1jra. 

Πιστεύω ότι εντός εβδομάδας θα είναι όλα up και μετά πάμε γι' άλλα......

----------


## commando

man αλλαξε μου ssid 7578 και δες το BGP αν ειναι καλα και μπες ξανα AP.  ::

----------


## anman

Commando Sw1jra και yang *UP & ACTIVE*. 
To λινκ με greekalaxan παραμένει εκτός.
Οι λόγοι διερευνώνται εκατέρωθεν.


8 λινκς είναι συνολικά UP & ACTIVE πάνω σε 3 RB433AH, κυρίως χάρη στην πολύτιμη βοήθεια του spirosco.

----------


## anman

Θα υπάρχουν 3 διαθέσιμα interfaces για νέα λινκς, μετά τις 20 Μαρτίου. Ηδη έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από Ditz. Οποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται καλοδεχούμενος....

----------


## anman

Εκτός από τον DItz υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον κατά σειρά από beep_gr(9297) και kronow (928 :: . Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν υπάρχει αμεσότητα, δυστυχώς υπάρχει έλλειψη χρόνου......

----------


## Danimoth

```
 Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    62 ms     5 ms     4 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
  2     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.17.131.237
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *     ^C
C:\Users\Alex>tracert www.byteme.awmn

Tracing route to www.byteme.awmn [10.32.54.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  main.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.253]
  2     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
  3     8 ms     *        *     10.17.131.237
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *     ^C
```

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο routing?

----------


## anman

Από εδώ φαίνεται να παίζει κανονικά, ομοίως από commando και senius.....θα το παρακολουθήσω Αλεξ....
PM me user/pass

----------


## commando

στο κλεισα βασικα ανεβοκατεβαινε κατι τρεχει.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.17.131.221 -   29 |    7 |    5 |   94 |  231 |  375 |   94 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

Αυτα ειναι απο μενα προς Danimoth.
3 RB με 9+στατικα routes ειναι πολλα!Για δες και μας λες.

----------


## anman

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται (???) να είναι στο λινκ με τον Παναγιώτη (sw1jra) αλλά ....κατά περίπτωση

1. Με anman-sw1jra link down......
α. Το routing από danimoth 


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.byteme.awmn
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.17.131.237 (10.17.131.237)  0.650 ms  0.667 ms  1.374 ms
 2  gw-anman.senius.awmn (10.2.173.101)  1.144 ms  1.114 ms  1.122 ms
 3  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)  1.312 ms  1.147 ms  1.356 ms
 4  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.173)  1.804 ms  1.419 ms  1.340 ms
 5  gw-vlsi.mew.awmn (10.17.122.166)  14.724 ms  2.199 ms  3.679 ms
 6  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.91)  14.766 ms  5.116 ms  13.790 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
```

 β. Το routing από εμένα μέσα από το ρούτερ μου...


```
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-anman.senius.awmn (10.2.173.101)  21.140 ms  1.481 ms  0.728 ms
 2  gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110)  1.279 ms  1.161 ms  0.950 ms
 3  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.173)  1.577 ms  1.440 ms  1.331 ms
 4  gw-vlsi.mew.awmn (10.17.122.166)  13.016 ms  1.566 ms  1.335 ms
 5  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn (10.17.127.91)  16.013 ms  2.085 ms  32.315 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
```

 γ. Η ίδια διαδικασία από το Πισί μου


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Andreas>tracert www.byteme.awmn

Tracing route to www.byteme.awmn [10.32.54.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.131.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.173.101
  3    16 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.2.173.110
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.17.122.173
  5     8 ms    17 ms     2 ms  10.17.122.166
  6    13 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.32.54.17
  7    29 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.32.54.4

Trace complete.
```

2. Αποτελέσματα με λινκ up
α. Το routing από danimoth 


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.byteme.awmn
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.17.131.237 (10.17.131.237)  0.719 ms  0.594 ms  1.197 ms
 2  10.17.131.203 (10.17.131.203)  1.095 ms  0.895 ms  0.931 ms
 3  10.17.131.242 (10.17.131.242)  1.824 ms  12.394 ms  1.151 ms
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
```

β. Το routing από εμένα μέσα από το ρούτερ μου...


```
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.17.131.203 (10.17.131.203)  0.534 ms  0.404 ms  0.473 ms
 2  10.17.131.242 (10.17.131.242)  2.065 ms  5.935 ms  1.832 ms
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
```

γ. Η ίδια διαδικασία από το Πισί μου


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Andreas>tracert www.byteme.awmn
Tracing route to www.byteme.awmn [10.32.54.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.131.1
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.131.203
  3    18 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.17.131.242
  4     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.32.54.4

Trace complete.
```

*Any Idea?????*

----------


## anman

Το προηγούμενο διήμερο είχαμε αρκετές και πολύωρες διακοπές ρεύματος στην περιοχή (υπεράνω UPS), με αποτέλεσμα ο κόμβος να "πηγαινοέρχεται". 
Που να σφύξουν και οι ζέστες ΔΕούλα μου......

----------


## anman

::  Το λινκ anman-danimoth βγήκε U/S προς το παρόν επειδή έχει μεγάλο packet loss. θα ελεγθεί εξονυχιστικά αύριο πρωί..

----------


## anman

Το λινκ πάλι ΟΝ μετά από ενέργειες του Danimoth (freq shift) και παρακολουθείται.... Όποιες παρατηρήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες

----------


## anman

Έγινε αναβάθμιση στα τρία RB433AH σε 4.0beta3 με τα αντίστοιχα καλούδια του spirosco (Thanks once again Σπύρο)

----------


## anman

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του JB172 έγινε αναβάθμιση και στα 3 RB433AH σε Mtik4.6

----------


## anman

Από χθες 20/10/10 το λινκ με τον Senius (10636) τρέχει σε 802.11n
Αντε και εις άλλα με υγεία.......

----------


## senius

> Από χθες 20/10/10 το λινκ με τον Senius (10636) τρέχει σε 802.11n
> Αντε και εις άλλα με υγεία.......


Ευγε man..  ::   :: 
anman-senius N 21-10-2010.jpg

----------


## anman

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Γιάννη JB172 (η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλα αυτός τα εκανε....) έγινε αναβάθμιση στα 4 RB433 από 4.6 σε 5.0r7.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα στον κόμβο anman (#5078 ), έγινε upgrade στο λογισμικό OS των 3 ρούτερ, σε mipsbe-v5.6 και upgrade στο firmware του rb433AH, σε v 2.29. Είναι ότι πιο σταθερό αυτή την στιγμή σήμερα.
Αφερέθηκε η Quagga και οι 3 ρουτερ τρέχουν με BGP + filter.

Ευχαριστούμε τον JB172 για την βοήθεια του και να δηλώσω μία παρατήρηση, ότι παράλληλα με τις ρυθμίσεις που κάναμε στο διάστημα 1 ώρας για να σηκωθούν οι ρούτερ, κάποιος παράλληλα ίσως κατά λάθος είχε μπει σε αυτούς και ταυτόχρονα άλλαζε τις ρυθμίσεις.
Τελικά τα καταφέραμε, όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.

Ανδρέα, έχεις 3 λινκ ανενεργά, ειναι καιρός να τα ξαναζωντανέψουμε, για ξεκίνα τα για πάντρεμα, έχουμε μιλήσει και γι' αυτά άλλωστε.

Επίσης τα γραφικά του κόμβου anman (#5078 ) τρέχουν από εδώ :
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist....t=60&listid=73

http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...t=60&listid=87

Tnx Ανδρέα.

----------


## gas

> Σήμερα στον κόμβο anman (#5078 ), έγινε upgrade στο λογισμικό OS των 3 ρούτερ, σε mipsbe-v5.6 και upgrade στο firmware του rb433AH, σε v 2.29. Αφερέθηκε η Quagga και οι 3 ρουτερ τρέχουν με BGP + filter.


Μπραβο παιδια. Οσο για το αλλο μαλλον το φαντασμα της quagga ηταν που προσπαθουσε να σας αποτρεψει απο το να τη ξηλωσετε!!!!!!

----------


## anman

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 3 IF's που έχουν μείνει αζευγάρωτα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. 
Από Χαιδάρι υπάρχει άφθονη θέα προς Γκύζη, Αμπελόκηπους, Κέντρο, Ζωγράφου, Ιλίσια, Δάφνη, Καλλιθέα, μέχρι Αργυρούπολη. Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.....

----------


## anman

Εδώ και μία βδομάδα το Link με spirosco δουλεύει σε 802.11n.
Συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν 3 If's ορφανά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## MAuVE

Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνεις κάποιο από αυτά, πέφτεις δεύτερος στο λινκ μου με cyberangel (το είχαμε δοκιμάσει και παλαιότερα).

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, μειώνουμε το hop count κατά ένα.

----------


## anman

Εχεις pm.....

----------


## senius

> Εδώ και μία βδομάδα το Link με spirosco δουλεύει σε *802.11n.*
> Συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν 3 If's ορφανά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται...


Μπράβο Ανδρέα. συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## anman

Το λινκ με gfan ήταν εκτός για αρκετό καιρό. Αλλάχθηκε το bullet και είναι up πάλι.

----------


## anman

Ενα αραχνιασμένο, ορφανό από καιρό if βρηκε ταίρι στον vgolden (#7270) στην Καλλιθέα.
Είναι σε εξέλιξη η αποκατάσταση άλλων δύο.

----------


## klarabel

Καλό αυτό και μάλιστα ενθαρρυντικό το γεγονός ότι ανασυντάσονται αρκετά λίνκ σε διάφορους κόμβους. 
Οπως επίσης και το ότι διαγράφεται κάποια κινητικότητα ..τελευταία, και μάλιστα με τον πρώτο καλό καιρό  ::

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο παιδιά !!!

C:\Users\AnKa>tracert 10.32.66.1

Tracing route to router.vgolden.awmn [10.32.66.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms rb.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.1]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-anka3.anka.awmn [10.87.197.153]
3 6 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-anka.danimoth.awmn [10.87.197.161]
4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms r5-alix3c3.danimoth.awmn [10.41.229.247]
5 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-danimoth.anman.awmn [10.17.131.237]
6 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms router.anman_rb433c.awmn [10.17.131.203]
7 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms router.vgolden.awmn [10.32.66.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## chrismarine

αναζήτηση link από 8105 802.11 a-n ready !

----------


## anman

> αναζήτηση link από 8105 802.11 a-n ready !


 Μια παλιά και ενοχλητική πολυκατοικία έχει μπει εμπόδιο γα τα περαιτέρω. Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω προς τα κει chris......

----------


## vgolden

> Καλορίζικο παιδιά !!!


Ευχαριστούμε παλιόφιλε!!!

----------


## anman

Ενα RB433 είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ.
Τα λινκ με spirosco και cyberangel θα είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ μέχρι να αντικατασταθεί.

----------


## gvaf

ΕΚ/ΕΝ ??

----------


## anman

> ΕΚ/ΕΝ ??


ΕΚ/ΕΝ=Εκτός Ενεργείας
Ενω δείχνει ότι μπουτάρει και ολοκληρώνει τη διαδικασία κανονικά, δεν λειτουργούν οι ethernet και το IC κάτω από την eth3 "τσιτσιρίζει" (μετ:ψήνεις αυγό). Παράλληλα η κατανάλωση είναι γύρω στα 30 Watts.
Εχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα για ΚΑΡΠΑ ή να του κάνω μία ευπρεπή κηδεία?

----------


## gvaf

hardware θέμα μυρίζει εδώ  :: 
Αν θες μου το δίνεις να το τσεκάρω αν μπορεί να αλλάχτεί κάτι.

----------


## anman

> hardware θέμα μυρίζει εδώ 
> Αν θες μου το δίνεις να το τσεκάρω αν μπορεί να αλλάχτεί κάτι.


Εχεις pm...

----------


## anman

> Ενα RB433 είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ.
> Τα λινκ με spirosco και cyberangel θα είναι ΕΚ/ΕΝ μέχρι να αντικατασταθεί.


Τοποθετήθηκε ένα spare RB433 που υπήρχε και παραγγέλθηκε νέο για να εξυπηρετήσει την επέκταση. Οπότε Gvaf και Dimter87 stby για το επόμενο ΠΣΚ.
Thanks to Senius (έχει γενέθλια σήμερα) υπήρχε πρόσφατο backup, οπότε τα λινκς με spirosco και Cyberangel είναι up πάλι

----------


## anman

To τρίτο σε σειρά RB433 παρέδωσε πνεύμα (εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρέμεινε ανενεργό λόγω χρόνου). Σήμερα αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη με ένα spare RB. Τα λινκ με vgolden και gfan αποκαταστάθηκαν. Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο σε Ν για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται....

----------


## vgolden

'Ολα καλά....και συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## anman

Νέο λινκ με whitehat (#11113) Καλορίζικο!!!!

Υπάρχουν ακόμα ελεύθερα Ifs για ζευγάρωμα.....

----------


## senius

Ωραίος. Μπράβο !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον GFan2 (#12629) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.!!
Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε ολα τα μπρίκια σε v 6.25

----------


## anman

Νέο link με pama (#12002). Καλορίζικο!!!!

----------


## mikemtb

> To τρίτο σε σειρά RB433 παρέδωσε πνεύμα (εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρέμεινε ανενεργό λόγω χρόνου). Σήμερα αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη με ένα spare RB. Τα λινκ με vgolden και gfan αποκαταστάθηκαν. Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο σε Ν για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται....


Καλημέρα! Μήπως κατά τύχη το έχεις ακόμα το χαλασμένο 433?

----------


## anman

> Καλημέρα! Μήπως κατά τύχη το έχεις ακόμα το χαλασμένο 433?


Κρίθηκε τότε (Σεπ 2012), μη επισκευάσιμο και πήγε για ανακύκλωση....

----------


## mikemtb

> Κρίθηκε τότε (Σεπ 2012), μη επισκευάσιμο και πήγε για ανακύκλωση....


Ε,λογικό! Αφού το θυμήθηκα 3 χρόνια μετά  
Αντε, καλά link

----------


## anman

To link με commando είναι πάλι up.

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.
Στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ) σήμερα Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link :
με gvaf (#4097) Γκυζη


Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ) δημιουργήθηκε νεο bb link σε Ν με τον Θοδωρή SV1MNF (#17751).
Ενημερωθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου anman

----------


## senius

Στην προσπάθεια καλυτέρευσης, δρομολόγησης και συνεχής 24/7 ροής του AWMN, στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον Θοδωρή sv1mnf-2 (#22482) .

Ο anman ( #5078 ), ρουταρει σήμερα με 11 ενεργά bb link.!!

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου anman.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. 
Στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον lsalpeas (#161).

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου anman.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Ανδρέα και τον Λευτέρη, για την άμεση συνεργασία τους !!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο anman ( #5078 ), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο τούμπανο bb link με τον Γιώργο GFan2 (#12629).

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου anman.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Ανδρέα !!

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.17.131.202/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.17.131.203/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.17.131.204/graphs/
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Internet : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://nasos765.no-ip.org:8080/sensorlist.htm

Στον κόμβο anman, υπάρχει ακόμα, ένα ελεύθερο if !!!

----------


## gas

Μπραβο στους εμπλεκομενους

----------


## anman

Ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός για το επόμενο δεκαήμερο λόγω επισκευών στη κεραμοσκεπή.

----------


## anman

Πέρας εργασιών. Ο κόμβος είναι up πάλι.

----------

